# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  درخواست راهنمایی راجع به رشته های شناور برای ثبت نام در کنکور ارشد89

## mrmohsen

باسلام خدمت دوستان

سوالم اینکه من رشته اصلی که میخوام شرکت کنم آی تی هست از اونجایی که این رشته جز رشته های شناوره و تو فرم پیشنویس(هنوز تو سایت برای ثبت نام وارد نشدم) که تو آخر دفترچه است یک جا برای نوشتن رشته اصلی است و یه جا برای رشته فرعی است حالا آی تی رو باید تو جای رشته اصلی بنویسم یا در رشته امتحانی دوم؟در صورتی که یه فیش داشته باشم؟

اگر دو تا فیش داشته باشمو  بخوام تو مهندسی کامپیوتر امتحان بدم باید چی؟باید 2تا ثبت نام یکسان عین هم که در باکس رشته امتحانی اول مهندسی کامپیوتر و در باکس دوم  آی تی رو بزنم؟

حال اگه من با دو فیش ثبت نام کنم دوتا کد رهگیری دریافت می کنم دیگه؟یا یکی برای هر دو؟
اگه دوستان راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> حالا آی تی رو باید تو جای رشته اصلی بنویسم یا در رشته امتحانی دوم؟در صورتی که یه فیش داشته باشم؟


در صورتی که یک کارت داشته باشید و بخواهید رشته IT انتخاب کنید این رشته به عنوان رشته اصلی شما خواهد بود و باید در کادر مربوط به کد رشته امتحانی اول درج بشه.

موفق باشید/

----------


## mrmohsen

با تشکر از پاسخ دوستمون


من میخوام هم IT, هم نرم افزار شرکت کنم دو کارت هم تهیه کردم در این صورت چی؟

رشته اصلی که میخوام شرکت کنم IT 

رشته دوم که میخوام شرکت کنم نرم افزاره

حالا ثبت نامم چه جوری میشه 

باکس اول برای رشته اول امتحانی ؟  IT  یا نرم افزار میشه؟
برای ثبت نام دومم چه جوری قرار داده میشه؟

مرسی

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

باید جاشون رو عوض کنید. یعنی رشته اصلی بشه کامپیوتر و شناور بشه IT
اگر IT رو به عنوان رشته اصلی انتخاب کنید دیگه رشته شناور دیگه ای رو نمی تونید انتخاب کنید. 

صفحه 5 دفترچه زیر جدول توضیح داده.

فکر می کنم رشته اصلی هم  نمیتونه جای شناور رو بگیره. چون اگه شما IT رو رشته اصلی انتخاب کنید تنها باکس رشته شناور خالی میمونه که اون هم باید از جدول رشته های شناور یکی رو انتخاب کرد و از اونجایی که یک رشته از اون جدول انتخاب کردید دیگه نمیتونید انتخاب کنید.

پس در نهایت مهندسی کامپیوتر میشه رشته اول (اصلی) شما و مهندسی IT میشه رشته دوم (شناور).

----------


## mrmohsen

> پس در نهایت مهندسی کامپیوتر میشه رشته اول (اصلی) شما و مهندسی IT میشه رشته دوم (شناور).


از حسن توجهتون بسیار سپاسگزارم دوست عزیز

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

راستی برای این قسمت از سؤالتون:



> حال اگه من با دو فیش ثبت نام کنم دوتا کد رهگیری دریافت می کنم دیگه؟یا یکی برای هر دو؟


در صفحه 6 دفترچه نوشته شده:



> داوطلبانی که متقاضی شرکت در 2 کد رشته امتحانی (کد رشته اصلی و شناور) می باشند، می بایست در یک نوبت ثبت نام و نسبت به تکمیل تقاضانامه اقدام نمایند و در پایان ثبت نام یک کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده دریافت خواهند نمود


موفق باشید/

----------


## mrmohsen

پس دو ثبت نام چه طور برقرار میشه؟یه کد رهگیری دو ثبت نام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> پس دو ثبت نام چه طور برقرار میشه؟یه کد رهگیری دو ثبت نام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


کلاً یکبار عمل ثبت نام انجام میشه.
احتمالاً در حین ثبت نام زمانی که کدرشته دوم را وارد کنیم برای رفتن به مرحله بعد شماره پرونده و شماره کاربری و رمز عبور کارت دوم درخواست میشه که کاربر (داوطلب!) باید اونو وارد کنه. و اگر کد رشته دوم رو وارد نکرد اطلاعات کارت دوم هم درخواست نمیشه.

----------

